# 2011 Upgrade Idea (I will post another one in 2011, Asking for good Parts)



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

*What parts should I upgrade in 2011 

I need the computer to a bit faster
I would like a HDMI Port 
More Memory
Maybe more power
Direct 11 Card
Bigger Hard Drive (Current 500GB)

(I do not want to upgrade too much)

Current Computer:*

*Motherboard Bundle:*
QUAD CORE Phenom™ X4 Hybrid SLi Board Bundle & 2GB DDR2 Memory *(THIS IS NOW DISCONTINUED)*
http://www.maplin.co.uk/DiscontinuedModule.aspx?ModuleNo=229200

*Power Supply:*
Antec Basiq Power 500W PSU - 20+4pin 2x SATA 1x PCI-E 5x Molex
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114929

*Graphic Card:*
Zotac 9800GT 1GB Synergy Edition DDR3 Dual DVI HDTV Out PhysX and Cuda ready PCI-E Graphics Card
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/169557

*
Case:*
Shiny Black Mid Tower Case with Mesh Front Panel and Front 12cm LED Fan With Top Mounted 4x USB2.0 - No PSU
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150291

*
Hard Drive:*
Seagate ST3500418AS 500GB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 16MB Cache - OEM
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/158860


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A year ahead is too far to predict what will be needed. Your whole PC could be obsolete by then. My first priority would be to upgrade your PSU some time in the very near future.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

ok, I build this computer in August 2009 so it should be still ok by then, I am getting a part time job soon in June so some of that money will go towards a upgrade and money I earn with my mum and dads business, 

What Wattage PSU would you recommend?

I will look into one and buy one next year, If you would like to recommend me one now, I will put it on my "Wish List", Wait to next year, see if I should still buy it, and then buy it, However if there is a better one I will get that.


I do want HDMI because I have a Philips 23INCH Widescreen Monitor with a HDMI port on the back.


Thanks

Konrad


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We recommend a minimum 550W for any PCI-E system. For now, Corsair are he best option.
550W is about $95 and the 650W is about $100 so the 650W is the best bang for buck.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

ok and how much is $95 / $100 is british pounds

- I am from the United Kingdom-


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Which of these would you recommend, All are Corsair.

-Corsair 650W TX Series PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail - £61.24
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/135514

-Corsair 620W HX Modular PSU - ATX12V v2.2 APFC - £76.58
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114941

-Corsair 650W HX Modular PSU - £78.42
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173104


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would go with the 650TX unless you want modular cabling.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tyree is spot on, as usual.

A year from now things will be very different. New components will be released affecting cost of currently available items. You'll need to have some sort of budget in mind when it comes to picking out what you're going to get.

To upgrade your current setup, you'll definitely want to go with the 650TX.

Realistically, with what you want to achieve, you're pretty much going to end up building a new system. You want DX11 and HDMI, so you want a new card. You'll probably want to replace your motherboard, ECS doesn't produce quality items and it unfortunately will be a weakspot for your desired build. Look for something from Gigabyte/Asus. Hard to say what video card for you, as prices are going to fluctuate a lot on the current offerings over the course of a year, nVidia's 300 series will be out by then and that will drop some of the current prices a bit. New mobo may draw you towards new RAM, and if you want an increase in HD capacity, I'd just get a second drive and have two drives.

But really, planning a year in advance is almost pointless as things will change a lot between now and then. Technology is fun like that.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

*What Budget range do you think I should aim at, I really dont want to spend too much money?*

If I have enough money by then I will tell you how much I got and get you to tell me what to get with that budget


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep get the TX. I am from the UK

Are you asking how much for an entire system with monitor, mouse and keyboard?

do you want to be the highest highend can offer is so £1400 atleast.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

I already got a monitor, mouse, keyboard

How much should I keep in mind, I will be doing some gaming but not alot, but I would prefer to have directx11 for future games, (Will I still be able to play Directx9 and 10 games)

How much would a good directx11 cheap card cost which will be better than my current?

I will be spending at least £150 and the max I will do is £200, I dont wnna really spend that much in one go


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

As mine is a bundle motherboard, Can I take the processer, Memory (Upgrade to 4GB) extra onto a new board and sell the actuall board?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-139-XF&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=927 would do you I have the BFG version. Its a really good card.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

konradgoat said:


> As mine is a bundle motherboard, Can I take the processer, Memory (Upgrade to 4GB) extra onto a new board and sell the actuall board?


if the parts are compatible yes, check with the board manufacturer on the website and you will find out.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-139-XF&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=927 would do you I have the BFG version. Its a really good card.


I already have directx 11 card

Basically, this computer is used for gaming ish, Multimedia (Videos), yeh, that sorta thing


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Give me a estimate, If my budget was £150 - I and then I brought the "-Corsair 650W TX Series PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail For: £61.24

And I get a direct x 11 card - I got left: 88.76

is that good to split it - and also - estimate: How much should I sell my current card + the power supply for?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Can't really answer how much you would get for current card and psu, I would like to think that anyone who knew anything about computers would never buy a second hand power supply so you probably wouldn't get much for it.

As for the card take 2 3rds of its original price and you might be near the mark. I always find it best not to sell stuff as you may need them in the future for troubleshooting or as temporary pieces of kit until you get new things.

Never buy some parts at a time and then some parts later incase the parts you bought first don't work.

Save up until you have the entire cost of the system you are building and order in bulk.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Do I have to upgrade the motherboard or can I leave it?

How much should I save up?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

keep the motherboard if you want its entirely upto you. Have a look at my system under my name that system with a 22" monitor,keyboard and mouse cost me £1300 to build 2 and a bit years ago.

If you go for the equivalent spec that is out today you will be looking at the same price minus the graphics card so say about £1100. If you want a really good motherboard you would be looking at £190+


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I am not "planning" to do a entire computer


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

konradgoat said:


> Well I am not "planning" to do a entire computer


you will still need about a grand.

You havent actually given us much to go on so we can't actually say how much you will need. If your a bit more specific then we can be a bit more accurate.

£800-£1000 should suffice.

By the way buying bundles is usually a crap idea because the motherboard wont be any good and if the bundle includes a power supply the psu will likely be a crap generic one plus the ram wont be anything spectacular either.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Would this be good for my pc?


Just Wandering, or is it worse?

ASUS M4N78 PRO GeForce 8300 Socket AM2+ DVI VGA HDMI Out 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard - £53.76

AMD Athlon II X2 250 Socket AM3 3.0GHz 2MB L2 Cache Retail Box Processor - £43.27


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it would be ok nothing great though. Personally I don't like AMD.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

What infomation do you require?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what you going to do with the system, how much space will require on a hard disk, do you want the best performance money can buy or do you want a good system that be overclocked etc etc


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

I have no clue about overclocking and I will prob mess the machine up
I have some games on it (Maybe run Battlefield Bad Company 2, in directx11)
Homework/Coursework
Hopefully Should Last

I am thinking

Should I upgrade these things

Motherboard
Processor
Power Supply
Graphic Card


Just saying motherboard because I dont think my motherboard can take a directx11 card


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

(Random Pick of Processers, Motherboards and a power supply)

What do you think *Which one is better*

Asus M3N72-T Deluxe nForce 780a SLi (Socket AM3/AM2+) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard [90-MIB5V0-G0EAY00Z] - £61.27

Asus M4A785TD-V Evo AMD 785G (Socket AM3) DDR3 Motherboard [90-MIBAC0-G0EAY0KZ] - £63.82

AMD Phenom II X2 Dual Core 545 3.00GHz (Socket AM3) - Retail - £62.12

AMD Athlon II X4 Quad Core 620 2.60GHz (Socket AM3) - Retail [ADX620WFGIBOX] - £69.78

Corsair TX 650W ATX SLi Compliant Power Supply (CMPSU-650TXUK) [CMPSU-650TXUK] - £67.22


(FROM: www.overclockers.co.uk)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

nforce boards are crap.

I personally don't like AMD CPUs

Good choice of power supply.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

This is what I would recommend from overclockers which where I get all my stuff

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-278-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-270-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=567

same psu


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

ok...

What should I set my budget now with those in place (Motherboard, Processor and Power Supply + A Card,

It about 220 for the motherboard + Processor (Can Motherboard handle a directx 11 card),

About 80 - 100 for card - 

Total £320

Do u think this shoud be my budget


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dx11 has nothing to do with the motherboard. It has a pci-e slot so it will take any modern graphics card.

dx11 is dependant on the operating system and applications you are using. If you are using vista or windows 7 then you will be able to run dx11 on games and apps that use dx11 (not that there are many).

80-100 quid for a card wont get you a decent dx11 card. If you want a decent card you would probably need £120-600 I found this one http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-216-SP


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

That is a good card =D,

I will see what happens and sell some parts on "Ebay"?


I will be buying without VAT


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

What would you say about these cards *(Without VAT)*


*Asus ATI Radeon HD 5770 CuCore 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card -* £110.63

*Club 3D ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024MB Overclocked GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card - *£119.14

*Club 3D ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card - £99.57*



However these will become cheaper and I will prob bid for the same prices as these which would be better.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know anything about the make Club 3D but looking at the specs I would get the second one. But the choice I made earlier is a good make.


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

What do u think of this AMD one

AMD Phenom X4 Quad Core 9850 2.50GHz Black Edition (Socket AM2) - OEM - £75.74

Asus M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 AMD 890GX (Socket AM3) PCI-Express DDR3 Motherboard - £101.12 (PREORDER)

Club 3D ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024MB Overclocked GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card - £115.73


Total - £293.59
Shipping: £9.50



Ebuyer 

Corsair 650W TX Series PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail - £61.24


Total: 61.24
Shipping: Free (Within 5 working days)



*(This would of gone down by then... I can then sell my processor and motherboard and current power supply and maybe graphic card on ebay and get some money for it)*


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its ok, it'll do the job


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello,


I have just spoken to my cousin who is doing IT atm and also he was build many computers in the past and he still does.


He said that my Mobo + Processor is all good


He said that I could just get a power supply about 700W/750W and a graphic card.


What do u think


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Corsair 750W TX PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail - £79.14

*
Does this power supply have the right connector for the card.?
Does this power supply have the right connections for the motherboard?*


With any of these Graphic Cards

Club 3D ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024MB Overclocked GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card - £199.1

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card - £119.14
*


Are these the same?*


http://www.ebuyer.com/product/189286

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-222-SP&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=1515


If so I may order my card Maybe and my power supply from ebuyer


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes that psu will work with any modern motherboard and graphics card


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

Which PSU and Graphic Card Choice should I aim for?


Choice A) EBUYER

Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card - £120.73

Corsair 750W TX PSU - 120mm Fan, 80+% Efficiency, Single +12V Rail - £79.14*

PRICES WITHOUT VAT*
Shipping Free

Total: £199.87

Choice B) OCUK


Club 3D ATI Radeon HD 5770 1024MB Overclocked GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card - £115.73

Corsair TX 750W ATX SLI Compliant Power Supply - £79.14

Total: £194.87
Delivery: £9.50

Total Cost + Delivery: £204.37


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why don't you choose your self?

Personally I go for the 2nd graphics card


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

I will start saving up for it and get it whenever I get enough money - £204 here I come


----------

